# weight question?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

can any one help me?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

How tall are you? Just by your weight I would say it's way to small for you, 'tough they say you should start with smaller board, but I'm not the person that knows best about this, kirkwood will answer you eventually 

Anyway... hate the bindings, bad choice there...


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

*hey*

im kind of short i think im 5'5 maybe 5'6 so yeah i mean the thing isnt gonna break underneath me right and i only chose the bindings cause they look easy to get into and save me some time at the top of the hill i guess that was a newb move but yeah is the board a peice of crap to or is that not bad and did i get ripped off paying 200 for all of it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

That's bad thinking, you should not go for the easiest, but for something with quality, the time you think you'll win at the top of the hill you will loose with other problems you'll have with that bindings, but... try and see, than I want to know if you think the same way 
You are as tall as I am and I ride a 151, and I weigh 140, not to mention I'm a girl. What can I say, if I were you I would check before I buy, not after. But, since you can not turn back now, I hope you fit good with the board and enjoy it. Don't worry that much, I've seen friends of mine riding with shorter boards and with goofy feet being regular, that went pretty well :laugh: 
As for the board, I can't say anything, I never heard of that brand, we don't have it here in Portugal, so I don't know if it's good or bad, wait for someone more experient to reply to you. But, from what I see, I would never get things from that brands but, $200 is not bad for board and bindings in second hand. It will certainly work for you to play a little and have some fun, when you see it sucks just buy good stuff, that kind of money you spent for the gear is the money you are saving in rentals for the season, so next season, if you get better and really like the sport, buy new one, BUT ASK FIRST, you can find great deals when you search in the right places and ask the right people.

Good luck with your new equipment


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2007)

*hey*

thanx any one else?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u can ride it, but in the deep stuff u will have to put all Ur weight on Ur back leg
u will be fine
get that board a tune up


----------

